# If You Have Wide Hips you need to get to very low bodyFat (Lorsss frame update)



## Lorsss (Jan 12, 2020)

me at 25% bodyFat










me at 11% bodyFat









After finishing my cutting, I became extremely addicted to sugar and started gaining bodyFat again
Now I probably have a 15% bodyFat percentage, I have been on RAD140 for 18 days.






I think some muscle improvement from RAD140 is already noticeable.
The aim of this thread is showing that low bodyFat is crucial for men with wide hips.


----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 12, 2020)

dam bro. perhaps throw some cannonballs. might help with clavicles tbh.
mirin progress tho


----------



## didntreadlol (Jan 12, 2020)

INJECT T


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Jan 12, 2020)

*badr hari has wide hips so wide hips is not ur problem*


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Jan 12, 2020)

Lower body fat would just make the hips more pronounced


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 12, 2020)

Wannabe6ft2 said:


> Lower body fat would just make the hips more pronounced


You are wrong. At low bodyFat my hips look much better











Even though the bones remain the same, lower bodyFat makes the pelvis bone appear more narrow


----------



## forwardgrowth (Jan 12, 2020)

You have gyno...?


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Jan 12, 2020)

hip with in inch? (circumference) ie 30-35inch?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 12, 2020)

you need to work your upper body like mad if u have wide hips.


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Jan 12, 2020)

I doubt it but did losing bodyfat actually lower the width at all?


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 12, 2020)

You need to roid tbh


----------



## Rift (Jan 12, 2020)

Workout chest a lot harder bro


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 12, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> You are wrong. At low bodyFat my hips look much better
> 
> View attachment 226238
> 
> ...


That is just the upper iliac part of your hips, the widest part the posterior superior crest of the iliac bone is very wide


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 12, 2020)

forwardgrowth said:


> You have gyno...?


yes I have had gyno since 13 years old


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 12, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> You need to rope tbh


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 12, 2020)

You are taking sarms????


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Jan 12, 2020)

*how do niggas get wide hips anyway*


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Jan 12, 2020)

*at 25% you had the body of a women tbh*


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 12, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> You are taking sarms????


Yes I have just started with RAD140


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Jan 12, 2020)

Being lower body fat is almost always going to be better in general (within reason), but genetics and bone structure play a much more important role in your pictures as you can see (not saying there isn't an improvement).

Just going to have to work harder to balance out the rest of your frame unfortunately.


----------



## RamRanchCowboy (Jan 12, 2020)

dont neglect your lats. that will help your upper torso look wider


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Jan 12, 2020)

Lats, a thicker core, and shoulders will help compensate for the wide hips. wide hips aren't that much of a death sentence if you can get every other body part to line up with it.


----------



## SexyMofo (Jan 12, 2020)

Lifefuel for me. I have slightly wide hips because of shit fat deposit genetics, gonna cut to extremely low bf. How old r u btw? Wanna hop on sarms but not sure if safe at 17


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Jan 12, 2020)

SexyMofo said:


> Lifefuel for me. I have slightly wide hips because of shit fat deposit genetics, gonna cut to extremely low bf. How old r u btw? Wanna hop on sarms but not sure if safe at 17


sarms are fine so long as your late in adolescence (facial hair developing) 

ostarine and mk677 are fine at any age


----------



## Maxillacel (Jan 12, 2020)

*%1 BODYFAT EVERYTHING ELSE IS COPE*


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Jan 12, 2020)

Too$hort said:


> Lats, a thicker core, and shoulders will help compensate for the wide hips. wide hips aren't that much of a death sentence if you can get every other body part to line up with it.


you'll still never have that aesthetic shirtless look

still it helps.
Also no on here will ever be 5%bodyfat
once you go below 10-15% (depending on genetics) your horomones start to drop since bodyfat is used to level them

btw the guy I posted is 7-8% bodyfat lightingmaxxed


----------



## nastynas (Jan 12, 2020)

nigga said 5%

you remind me of tv reporters who claim some athletes are 2% bodyfat lol

you either dont know what 5% looks like or clueless about how hard it is to cutting to that bodyfat


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 12, 2020)

Definitely not 5% there. Do you have scoliosis?


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 12, 2020)

@nastynas @JustTrynaGrow the "5% bodyfat" in the title is just an exaggeration to draw attention


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 12, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Definitely not 5% there. Do you have scoliosis?


yes, but it improved with some exercises


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 12, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> yes, but it improved with some exercises


Yeah I could tell because of your hips. Anyways you already seem to have a decent bideltoid so just max out your upper body like crazy and try not to ever directly work on your obliques


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 12, 2020)

noped said:


> his ab insertions r so fucking juicu yummmm no homo
> 
> View attachment 226283


Separated abs means GH or Peptides abuse


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Jan 12, 2020)

Heavy Squats and Deadlifts are said to make your core thicker, I'd imagine in the long run it could help fill in the waistline so the hips visually don't look at wide just a thought.


----------



## john2 (Jan 12, 2020)

Dude, ngl but you have the typical gymcel frame unfortunately.

Get clavicle lengthening and ask some surgeon to do something about your hips.

Or else, you'll end up bearing Tyrone's nigga baby in those hips.


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Jan 12, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> Separated abs means GH or Peptides abuse


didn't know that tbh
he's 17 though so he's not natty. doesn't even claim natty either he just avoids it


----------



## LookistWorld (Jan 12, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> Yes I have just started with RAD140


Are you bulking on Rad? Do you think your bodyfat went down while gaining muscle? 

Mine should arrive this week and I'm wondering what to expect. All the shit I've seen is obviously just trying to sell me the product.


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 12, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> yes I have had gyno since 13 years old


you clearly are high E
what is preventing you from roiding?


----------



## Vitruvian (Jan 12, 2020)

My sincere condolences


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4410 (Jan 13, 2020)

Nigga I have pelvic bone narrower than my ribcage, but femoral necks protrude and it looks retarded as fuck. It's a combination of bad build, pelvic tilt and flat feet


----------



## I'mme (Jan 13, 2020)

Repeating it again: You need to hop on T and mk677/peptides. Also take k2, VitD and boron. This may give you increased bone density and maybe clavicle growth if taken for more than a year consistently.


----------



## gymislife (Jan 13, 2020)

Did you workout or just diet while losing bodyfaT?


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 13, 2020)

LookistWorld said:


> Are you bulking on Rad? Do you think your bodyfat went down while gaining muscle?
> 
> Mine should arrive this week and I'm wondering what to expect. All the shit I've seen is obviously just trying to sell me the product.


if you want unbiased reviews of SARM, you need to search on Reddit: r/PEDs and r/sarmsourcetalk


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jan 13, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> yes I have had gyno since 13 years old


that explains the hips.

fuck man absolutely brutal no one deserves hips that wide as a male, how do you cope?


----------



## Hades (Jan 13, 2020)

You need to hit chest, back, and delts hard!


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 13, 2020)

Maxillacel said:


> *%1 BODYFAT EVERYTHING ELSE IS COPE*


no bodyfat for your maxilla


----------



## LookistWorld (Jan 13, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> if you want unbiased reviews of SARM, you need to search on Reddit: r/PEDs and r/sarmsourcetalk


Thank, I'll try that. I have a strong aversion to reddit, I feel like I'll be cursed if I go on there.


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Jan 13, 2020)

Wide hips are truly a curse. Nothing more embarrassing than a man having a women's physique. Luckily, your case is not that bad, you just gotta gain hella mass on your upper body.


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Jan 13, 2020)

Jfl at that before pic. Literally klinefelters tier and you had little titties too. I bet you even smelled like a woman JFL

The biggest improvement from the before was the gyno reduction, still fertile feminine hipped


----------



## Deleted member 4410 (Jan 13, 2020)

Gandy has wide hips as well.


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Jan 13, 2020)

Also, don't deadlift at all not even light weight.


----------



## Maxillacel (Jan 13, 2020)

Looks like jew chemicals did their thing


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 13, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> me at 25% bodyFat
> 
> View attachment 226220
> View attachment 226244
> ...


This could be resolved but having wide shoulders 

and wide ribcage


----------



## LifeMaxxing (Jan 13, 2020)

We need to settle if squats and deadlifts will help wide hipcels or make it worse. It will build muscle(good) it will probably create a blockier midsection that could prevent the hips from sticking out (good) or add mass around the hips making they stick out even more (bad)... guys what do you think


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Jan 13, 2020)

LookistWorld said:


> Are you bulking on Rad? Do you think your bodyfat went down while gaining muscle?
> 
> Mine should arrive this week and I'm wondering what to expect. All the shit I've seen is obviously just trying to sell me the product.


you will get huge or tiny results depending on effort

expect 10+ kg of muscle if you train hard, eat good & have average muscle genetics after 2-3months

you'll gain like 2kg if you half ass it


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 13, 2020)

LifeMaxxing said:


> We need to settle if squats and deadlifts will help wide hipcels or make it worse. It will build muscle(good) it will probably create a blockier midsection that could prevent the hips from sticking out (good) or add mass around the hips making they stick out even more (bad)... guys what do you think


Squats and Deadlift mostly develop Glutes, Quads and back muscles.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 13, 2020)

@Lorsss U need lats bro. Lats save my wide hips when i lift my arms into bodybuilder pose.


----------



## LifeMaxxing (Jan 13, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> Squats and Deadlift mostly develop Glutes, Quads and back muscles.



I know, but i am thinking about filling out the midsection. Looking at your pics thats what you need. A ”blockier” look.


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 13, 2020)

LifeMaxxing said:


> I know, but i am thinking about filling out the midsection. Looking at your pics thats what you need. A ”blockier” look.









1: if I want to increase the obliques I do focused exercises like side plank and side leg raise
2: in some people, the lower part of the oblique is more prominent, this means theese people get apparently wider hips after increasing the oblique mass


----------



## LifeMaxxing (Jan 13, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> View attachment 227430
> 
> 
> 1: if I want to increase the obliques I do focused exercises like side plank and side leg raise
> ...


Okay man that seems like you solbed it, so i guess in general it’s better for us with wider hips to avoid doing deadlifts
just a completely randow question... how big is your dick? I am not trying to be weird but i am just wondering if there’s any correlation between a more estrogenic body type and penis size...


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 13, 2020)

LifeMaxxing said:


> Okay man that seems like you solbed it, so i guess in general it’s better for us with wider hips to avoid doing deadlifts
> *just a completely randow question... how big is your dick? I am not trying to be weird but i am just wondering if there’s any correlation between a more estrogenic body type and penis size...
> *



JFL


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 13, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> you clearly are high E
> what is preventing you from roiding?


----------



## Mesmerizing Gigachad (Jan 13, 2020)

Oh god those bones... god is cruel.

srs: increasing size of latissimus dorsi and medial deltoids could help increase your upper body width but there's no fixing those bones


----------



## ItzOgre (Jan 13, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Definitely not 5% there. Do you have scoliosis?


Whenever I see pics like your avatar it makes me want to completely give up on life.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 13, 2020)

ItzOgre said:


> Whenever I see pics like your avatar it makes me want to completely give up on life.


Don’t do that, your life is worth living, just get a better personality and haircut.


----------



## ItzOgre (Jan 13, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Don’t do that, your life is worth living, just get a better personality and haircut.


Took a shower and opening a reddit account right now


----------



## Cope (Jan 13, 2020)

what's your waist size @Lorsss?


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Jan 13, 2020)

Wrist size @Lorsss ?


----------



## SHARK (Jan 13, 2020)

I have the same problem. I’m so fucking subhuman man fuck.


----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Jan 14, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> me at 25% bodyFat
> 
> View attachment 226220
> View attachment 226244
> ...


Those hips were made for childbearing


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jan 14, 2020)

high E

would make good trap


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 14, 2020)

Britishlooksmaxxer said:


> Those hips were made for childbearing


No wonder girls have told me multiple times: "you would be hot if you were a girl"


----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Jan 14, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> No wonder girls have told me multiple times: "you would be hot if you were a girl"


Oof rip my man just sandpaper down ur pelvis


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 14, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> high E
> 
> would make good trap


@InjectE has got a point when he recommends trannymaxxing


----------



## wristcel (Jan 14, 2020)

I have the same issue lol.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 14, 2020)

You still looo aesthetic body wise tbh, wide hips are not that bad if your shoulders are good length


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Feb 6, 2020)

I know a dude who has this, but he has a rather good face, like solid 7 or slightly above and So he did/does slay. He also must be low inhib, cause hes not afraid to run around shirtless with that physique.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 6, 2020)

Neanderthals would rape you ngl


----------



## Lorsss (Feb 6, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> Wrist size @Lorsss ?


16cm If I don't get wrong


----------



## Lorsss (Feb 6, 2020)

SHARK said:


> I have the same problem. I’m so fucking subhuman man fuck.


give me pics or LARP


----------



## Jack Storm (Oct 22, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> me at 25% bodyFat
> 
> View attachment 226220
> View attachment 226244
> ...


Those are some childbearing hips we are talking about. no amount of working out will fix it completely.


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Oct 22, 2020)

Wtf
Are you transgender?
Also nipples to pelvis ratio is not good
View attachment Jeremy-2017-winner.webp

Even those guys have narrower nipples than plc


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Oct 22, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> View attachment 226229
> 
> 
> I think some muscle improvement from RAD140 is already noticeable.
> The aim of this thread is showing that low bodyFat is crucial for men with wide hips.



What is RAD140? Don't tell me you are on the juice and still look like that...


----------



## Mouthbreath (Oct 22, 2020)

you need to gymcel dead serious. in your case the hip to shoulder ratio is bad, only roids can help you 

on the other hand body doesnt matter that much anyways


----------

